# Beautiful Custom Paint job in NJ



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a dining room I did in my home town . Lots of detail and color along with some box work


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks Good! :thumbsup:

I need a neat looking home for the portfolio/website, all my old stuff from Calgary was lost between moves and hard drive failures ><


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

You might want to figure a way to re size your photos so your cut lines do not look all jagged..

Pat


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work.
The work of professionals stands out.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice stuff


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Looks Good! :thumbsup:
> 
> I need a neat looking home for the portfolio/website, all my old stuff from Calgary was lost between moves and hard drive failures ><


I only started keeping a portfolio of my work in the last year or two . I had so many jobs in the past that would have looked great on my website . There are lots more pictures of my work there :thumbup:


 


PatsPainting said:


> You might want to figure a way to re size your photos so your cut lines do not look all jagged..
> 
> Pat


That happens on my website as well . Makes things look out of proportion and the lines look skewed :blink:



George Z said:


> Nice work.
> The work of professionals stands out.


I thank you kind Sir


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

George Z said:


> Nice work.
> The work of professionals stands out.


For a home like that, I doubt many professional would use superspec..

Pat


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> For a home like that, I doubt many professional would use superspec..
> 
> Pat


The Super Spec is for the ceilings . Benjamin Moore Regal flat has a considerable amount of shine to it even though it's billed as a flat . I would never use it as a ceiling paint . The walls are done in Regal flat ! ... Any decent professional should know the right paint for the right application !


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bobbo said:


> The Super Spec is for the ceilings . Benjamin Moore Regal flat has a considerable amount of shine to it even though it's billed as a flat . I would never use it as a ceiling paint . The walls are done in Regal flat ! ... Any decent professional should know the right paint for the right application !


Ok sorry about that, I just saw what appears to be some type of touch up or something and figured you used super spec all over.

I still would not use super spec - I prefer to use the BM ceiling paint, flat of the flattest paints out there. Uses the Gennex Colorants and rolls real nice.

BM Ceiling Paint (508)

here is what I saw that make me think you were using superspec.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> here is what I saw that make me think you were using superspec.


That was just me being impatient and taking the pictures before everything was 100% dry ... But damn good eyes spotting that !!!  The BM ceiling paint is a bit thin for me .


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> For a home like that, I doubt many professional would use superspec..
> 
> Pat


Super Spec is a perfectly fine wall paint; any "professional" that disagrees bought into BM's bull****. I'm sure there has to be at least one other contractor on this site that's clued into this. Remember when Super Spec was Moore Spec? The labeling on the cans of Moore Spec was vibrant and professional looking, why do you think they changed the name and labeling? It's the same product, yet they've cheapened the look...I wonder why? Could it be that they want to sell more expensive lines of paint? If you were seasoned enough in the business you'd know this Pat.


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Ok sorry about that, I just saw what appears to be some type of touch up or something and figured you used super spec all over.
> 
> I still would not use super spec - I prefer to use the BM ceiling paint, flat of the flattest paints out there. Uses the Gennex Colorants and rolls real nice.
> 
> ...



Bwhahahahahahahahahaahaha! **cough** (full of it)


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

canadianpainter said:


> Super Spec is a perfectly fine wall paint; any "professional" that disagrees bought into BM's bull****. I'm sure there has to be at least one other contractor on this site that's clued into this. Remember when Super Spec was Moore Spec? The labeling on the cans of Moore Spec was vibrant and professional looking, why do you think they changed the name and labeling? It's the same product, yet they've cheapened the look...I wonder why? Could it be that they want to sell more expensive lines of paint? If you were seasoned enough in the business you'd know this Pat.



The Super Spec is a fine product and a lot of my customers who are watching their money prefer it the significantly more expensive Regal . I prefer the flatter look of the Spec paint to the shinier Regal myself .


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

canadianpainter said:


> Bwhahahahahahahahahaahaha! **cough** (full of it)


I take it you are an apartment painter. I understand, its ok

Pat


----------



## canadianpainter (Mar 7, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I take it you are an apartment painter. I understand, its ok
> 
> Pat


Oh Pat, let's not get into a dick measuring contest; obviously, you're the bigger dick. You're the one that came out criticizing Bobbo, who obviously did a fine job and just wanted share his 'win'. 

Btw, great job Bobbo. Personally, I think the place would look better if the boxes in the wainscotting were painted out white, but as one craftsman to another I'll tip my hat to your workmanship.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

canadianpainter said:


> Btw, great job Bobbo. Personally, I think the place would look better if the boxes in the wainscotting were painted out white, but as one craftsman to another I'll tip my hat to your workmanship.


I've done it both ways. Either can look good, and I just worry about what the customer ends up liking better 

Give good advice, but at the end of the day, the customer is right :yes:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I take it you are an apartment painter. I understand, its ok
> 
> Pat


"apartment painter", jeez that's almost as bad as a "student painter!" :jester:

no offense to the apartment painter's here, I am one.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

canadianpainter said:


> Btw, great job Bobbo. Personally, I think the place would look better if the boxes in the wainscotting were painted out white, but as one craftsman to another I'll tip my hat to your workmanship.


The client started out planning to do the boxes all white but wanted the room to really pop with color .


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you paint those Andersen windows too?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice looking job


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

canadianpainter said:


> Super Spec is a perfectly fine wall paint; any "professional" that disagrees bought into BM's bull****. I'm sure there has to be at least one other contractor on this site that's clued into this. Remember when Super Spec was Moore Spec? The labeling on the cans of Moore Spec was vibrant and professional looking, why do you think they changed the name and labeling? It's the same product, yet they've cheapened the look...I wonder why? Could it be that they want to sell more expensive lines of paint? If you were seasoned enough in the business you'd know this Pat.


I remember it as Moore Craft. Used it all the time and still use it (Super Spec). I've been using pittsburg wall supreme flat for my ceilings. Flatest paint I found so far for the money.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

BM Ceiling Paint (508)

here is what I saw that make me think you were using superspec.[/QUOTE]

I think the can gives it away.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

RPS said:


> I remember it as Moore Craft. Used it all the time and still use it (Super Spec). I've been using pittsburg wall supreme flat for my ceilings. Flatest paint I found so far for the money.


 Remember the "Moorcraft" well. Did many commercial projects with that line of products. Seldom residential work-maybe closets and the like. The Regal Flat has more sheen then it used too-unfortunately. On larger ceilings where the light is not your friend it can be flashy. The Super Spec flat is a decent alternative. The new Moores ceiling paint(yellow label)still hasn't quite won me over yet.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Remember the "Moorcraft" well. Did many commercial projects with that line of products. Seldom residential work-maybe closets and the like. The Regal Flat has more sheen then it used too-unfortunately. On larger ceilings where the light is not your friend it can be flashy. The Super Spec flat is a decent alternative. The new Moores ceiling paint(yellow label)still hasn't quite won me over yet.


It seems all the regal has a lot of sheen. I normally use eggshell on most my walls. The regal eggshell is a high sheen. plus the price of regals is too high. Havnt seen the bm ceiling paint yet. I like the pro mar 200 lo sheen eggshell. thats a nice look.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

canadianpainter said:


> Oh Pat, let's not get into a dick measuring contest; obviously, you're the bigger dick. You're the one that came out criticizing Bobbo, who obviously did a fine job and just wanted share his 'win'.
> 
> Btw, great job Bobbo. Personally, I think the place would look better if the boxes in the wainscotting were painted out white, but as one craftsman to another I'll tip my hat to your workmanship.


 Ohhhhh man they finally un-banned the word dick and here you go ruining it for all us who like to talk about Dickies Pants. :laughing:

OP nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

JNLP said:


> OP nice work. :thumbsup:


Thank you , Another pic for the masses


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

sharp stuff, nice pics. SuperSpec for that ceiling is a great choice IMO...most darker colors have more sheen than normal and the SuperSpec is one of the flattest I've seen despite that.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> You might want to figure a way to re size your photos so your cut lines do not look all jagged..
> 
> Pat



Why would he need to do that....he looks neat and professional. Do you not think they are straight?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DHlll said:


> Why would he need to do that....he looks neat and professional. Do you not think they are straight?



Read post 6

Pat


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

looks good....where in nj are you?


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

DHlll said:


> looks good....where in nj are you?



We're located in Middlesex county , Old Bridge to be exact !! and yourself ?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bobbo said:


> Here is a dining room I did in my home town . Lots of detail and color along with some box work


Bobo whats up with the close up pics ??? ....this is the 2nd time ive had to ask you and now your postin pics with blue tape?? ...........lol you should post these up in DIYtalk.com


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Bobbo said:


> Here is a dining room I did in my home town . Lots of detail and color along with some box work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job Bobo, and nothing wrong with Super Spec.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Bobbo said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a dining room I did in my home town . Lots of detail and color along with some box work
> ...


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

> Not for nothin Bobbo, but that is one nasty looking drop cloth on that wood floor.


I love that tarp ! It was the first one I bought when I went into business and even though it looks a bit beat up it's clean as a whistle , I wash my tarps once a quarter and spray them with citrus oil to keep them smelling nice. I wouldn't trust a painter with spotless tarps !


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Update ! Here's a picture after the homeowner got all their furnishings and art back in the room


----------

